
Lake Elgygytgyn - EndXA
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_Elgygytgyn
======
jdkee
"The surface is frozen for about 10 months of the year. It may start to melt
in the summer, but some years it never fully thaws."

Give it 50 years at our current rate and it will be Lake Geneva, WI.

